
Our current hosting company keeps failing. Do you guys have any dedicated hosting companies to recommend? - mrtoe

======
SwellJoe
I'll concur on ServerBeach and RackSpace (and not just because they include
Webmin on all of their boxes). Great company with great service and reasonable
(not cheap) prices.

For the slightly lower end, Joyent's Accelerators are a cool and cheap way to
get a "dedicated" system (they run in Solaris Zones, which are, frankly quite
a bit more reliable than Virtuozzo and vservers based systems), and the
company is run by a bunch of really smart guys. And I swear I'm not just
saying that because they include Virtualmin GPL on all of those virtual
servers, or because they are upgrading to Virtualmin Professional on their
TextDrive shared hosting systems as we speak. Or because I like them
personally.

And just so you don't think I'm only recommending companies that use our
software, The Planet is good and cheap, too. Very solid network and hardware.
We've got a big Dell box with them that includes a remote terminal thingy that
allows me to see the BIOS and all via a remote Java applet console. Very cool.
They do not, however, offer any Virtualmin products on their boxes...that's a
problem, of course. But I'm sure we'll remedy it soon enough.

------
aaroneous
I have a few boxes with Serverbeach and I think they're great. If you end up
going with them, find a friend who uses serverbeach to give you a referral
code. It'll give you and your friend $100 (I think) off their bill -- which
can definitely help during the early bootstrap startup days.

If you have the money and really need hardcore service Rackspace is absolutely
incredible.

------
staunch
One more vote for ServerBeach. They're a rare combination of competence and
low cost. Haven't had any problems whatsoever. Definitely find a referral code
before you signup. Otherwise use mine! 7XYHDMBU8A It's $100 discount for the
new user and $250 for the referrer.

<http://www.serverbeach.com/catalog/index.php?REF=7XYHDMBU8A>

------
wastedbrains
I have been happy with the service and support with Serverbeach for a few
years now.

------
dpapathanasiou
This thread has some suggestions as well:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18363>

------
darose
dreamhost. Spectacular deal for the price.

They do have technical issues from time to time (including one that occurred
recently), but so does everyone else, IMO. And they're much better about
handling it quickly - and communicating to you what happened and how they're
handling it.

------
davidw
Layered Tech has been alright for me.

~~~
brlewis
They worked well for ourdoings.com too. I've been using them for about 18
months. When I had a hardware failure (memory) they took care of it reasonably
quickly.

------
adnam
I've had bad experiences with MediaTemple (gridserver) - avoid.

------
mrtoe
Thanks for the suggestions guys.

